# Hello Everyone, I m From India



## noahsbees (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello and Welcome,

I hope you find this forum to be very helpful to any questions that
you might have.

Noah


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

I am guessing there is alot of interesting and exotic nectar sources in India. Can you tell us a little about what kind of flowers, trees and crops are grown near you?
Carrie


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome my fellow Indian, hope you have a long and enjoyable journey into beekeeping.


----------



## manku007 (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks for replying all of you, I m very happy that you all have read my post and replied to it. Thanks again.

*noahsbees* 
thanks dear

*laurelmtnlover* 
thanks dear sorry to say but I am also new to all this work and I really don't know what kind of flowers does bees choose here or that, I will find out soon and will tell this to you. 

*balhanapi * 
Hello Dear looks like you are also from India or did u ever meet to India, I am thinking this because you are calling me fellow can you plz let me know that thanks in advanced too.

*One more thing I really have lots lots of questions about this , So plz don't get angry if I ask to many questions *


----------

